# Guide to Acronyms



## Fox (14 Aug 2012)

Not sure if there's one on the forum, if not it would help noobs like me! 

If that's ok, please add to the thread and I'll edit the post to list them all at the top.

DI - De-Ionised 
FE - Fire Extinguisher
GH - General Hardness 
KH - Carbonate Hardness
pH - Percent of Hydrogen ion (H+)
RO - Reverse Osmosis 
TDS - Total Dissolved Solids


----------



## rebus (14 Aug 2012)

There's quite a comprehensive list here :-

http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.ph ... e-I-missed


----------



## allan angus (21 Mar 2014)

BBA ? I knowits an algae but the name ?


----------



## Gary Nelson (21 Mar 2014)

Black Beard


----------



## tim (21 Mar 2014)

Gary Nelson said:


> Black Beard


That's a pirate


----------



## Gary Nelson (21 Mar 2014)

tim said:


> That's a pirate



An excellent read about that fellow here... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackbeard


----------



## tim (21 Mar 2014)

Gary Nelson said:


> An excellent read about that fellow here... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackbeard


It is a good read, my little lad read a book about Blackbeard and came home full of questions, I love wiki


----------



## allan angus (22 Mar 2014)

thanks garry


----------



## DelBoySmiffy (26 Jan 2016)

Blimey I don't feel so confused now.


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Jan 2016)

One here already: http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/useful-glossary-of-terms-and-acroynms.1569/


----------

